# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  العفة وكيف نحققها؟

## أحمد عرفة

العفة وكيف نحققها؟ د / أحمد عرفة 
عناصر الخطبة:
  1-    معنى العفة.
  2-    فضل العفة والاستعفاف في القرآن والسنة.
  3-    سلفنا الصالح والعفة.
الموضوع وأدلته  معنى العفة: 
قال الراغب الأصفهاني:
 العفة حصول حالة للنفس تمتنع بها عن غلبة الشهوة والمتعفف هو المتعاطي لذلك بضرب من الممارسة والقهر.
وقال أيضاً: العفة هي ضبط النفس عن الملاذ الحيوانية وهي حالة متوسطة من إفراط هو الشره وتفريط وهو جمود الشهوة.
وقال الكفوي: العفة هي الكف عما لا يحل.
وقال الجاحظ: هي ضبط النفس عن الشهوات وقصرها على الاكتفاء بما يقيم أود الجسد ويحفظ صحته فقط واجتناب السرف في جميع الملذات. وقصد الاعتدال وأن يكون ما يقتصر عليه من الشهوات على الوجه المستحب المتفق على ارتضائه وفي أوقات الحاجة التي لا غنى عنها وعلى القدر الذي لا يحتاج إلى أكثر منه ولا يحرس النفس والقوة أقل منه وهذه الحال هي غاية العفة.
وقال الجرجاني: 
العفة هي هيئة للقوة الشهوية متوسطة بين الفجور الذي هو إفراط هذه القوة والخمود الذي هو تفريطه فالعفيف من يباشر الأمور على وفق الشرع والمروءة [نضرة النعيم في أخلاق الرسول الكريم ج7، ص2872 وما بعدها].
العفة في القرآن الكريم: 
1- آيات تحث على العفة عن الأجر أو السؤال للحاجة:
قال تعالى: (للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضرباً في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم) [سورة البقرة: 273].
وقال تعالى: (ومن كان غنياً فليستعفف ومن كان فقيراً فليأكل بالمعروف) [النساء: 6].
2- آيات العفة فيها عن شهوة النكاح أو أسبابه:
قال تعالى: (وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحاً حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله) [النور: 33].
وقال تعالى: (والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحاً فليس عليهن جناح أن يضعن ثيابهن غير متبرجات بزينة وأن يستعففن خير لهن والله سميع عليم) [النور: 60].
وقال تعالى: (والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون. إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين. فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون) [المؤمنون: 6، 7].
وقال عز وجل: (والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون. إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين) [المعارج: 29، 39].
وكذلك الآيات الكريمات التي تحض على الحجاب فإنها تحض على العفة والطهارة وزكاة النفس وزكاة المجتمع 
كقوله تعالى: (وإذا سألتموهن متاعاً فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن) [الأحزاب: 53].
وقوله عز وجل: (يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين) [الأحزاب: 59].
وقوله تعالى: (وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن) [النور: 31].
فضل العفة والاستعفاف في السنة المطهرة:
أخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله: الإمام العادل، وشاب نشأ في عبادة ربه، ورجل قلبه معلق بالمساجد، ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه، ورجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال فقال: إني أخاف الله، ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما أنفقت يمينه، ورجل ذكر الله خالياً ففاضت عيناه).
وأخرج البخاري ومسلم عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن ناساً من الأنصار سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعطاهم ثم سألوه فأعطاهم حتى إذا نفذ ما عنده قال: ما يكن عندي من خير فلن أدخره عنكم ومن يستعفف يعفه الله ومن يستغن يغنه الله ومن يتصبر يصبره الله وما أعطي أحد عطاء خيراً وأوسع من الصبر).
وأخرج أحمد والنسائي والترمذي وابن ماجة بسند حسن عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ثلاثة حق على الله عونهم: الناكح الذي يريد العفاف، والمكاتب الذي يريد الأداء- أي العبد الذي يريد أن يحرر رقبته ببذل مقدار من المال يكاتب عليه سيده- والغازي في سبيل الله).
وأخرج البخاري في صحيحه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من يضمن لي ما بين لحييه وما بين رجليه أضمن له الجنة).

وأخرج الإمام أحمد في مسنده بسند صحيح عن عبدالله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (أربع إذا كن فيك فلا عليك ما فاتك من الدنيا: حفظ أمانة، وصدق حديث، وحسن خليقة، وعفة في طعمة) [صحيح الجامع 886].
وأخرج الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (بروا آباءكم تبركم أبناءكم وعفوا تعف نساؤكم).
وفي الحديث الصحيح أن هرقل ملك الروم سأل أبا سفيان بن حرب قائلاً له بما يأمركم هذا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: (يأمرنا بالصلاة والصدقة والعفاف والوفاء بالعهد وأداء الأمانة).
وأخرج الترمذي في سننه بسند حسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (عرض علي أول ثلاثة يدخلون الجنة: شهيد، وعفيف متعفف، وعبد أحسن عبادة الله ونصح لمواليه).
أنواع العفة قال الإمام الماوردي رحمه الله تعالى: (العفة والنزاهة والصيانة من شروط المروءة والعفة نوعان: أحدهما العفة عن المحارم، والثاني العفة عن المآثم، فأما العفة عن المحارم فنوعان: أحدهما: ضبط الفرج عن الحرام، والثاني: كف اللسان عن الأعراض. وأما العفة عن المآثم فنوعان أيضاً: أحدهما: الكف عن المجاهرة بالظلم والثاني: زجر النفس عن الإسرار بخيانة) [السلسلة الذهبية ج1، ص35].
آثار عن السلف الصالح في فضل العفة والاستعفاف:
قال لقمان الحكيم رحمه الله: حقيقة الورع العفاف.
وقال محمد بن الحنفية رحمه الله: الكمال في ثلاثة: العفة في الدين، والصبر على النوائب، وحسن التدبير في المعيشة.
وقال سفيان الثوري رحمه الله لأصحابه وقد خرجوا يوم عيد: إن أول ما نبدأ به في يومنا عفة أبصارنا.
(نضرة النعيم ج7، ص28 وما بعدها)
وقال مالك بن دينار: من غلب شهوات الدنيا فذلك الذي يفرق الشيطان من ظله.
وقال بعض العباد: أشرف العلماء من هرب بدينه من الدنيا واستصعب قيادة على الهوى.
وقال يحيى بن معاذ الرازي: من أرض الجوارح في اللذات فقد غرس لنفسه شجر الندامات.
وقال أبو علي الدقاق: من ملك شهوته في حال شبيبته خيره الله ملكاً في حال كهولته كيوسف عليه السلام (إنه من يتق ويصبر فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين) [يوسف: 90].
وقال أبو محمد الجريري: من استولت عليه النفس صار أسيراً في حكم الشهوات محصوراً في سجن الهوى وحرم الله على قلبه الفوائد فلا يستلذ كلامه ولا يستحليه وإن كثر ترداده على لسانه.
سلفنا الصالح ومواقف إيمانية في العفة والاستعفاف رجل لا يبيع جنة عرضها السموات والأرض:
قال المعتبي: علق أعرابي امرأة فطال به وبها الأمر فلما التقيا وتمكن منها وصار بين شعبيتها ذكر الله الآخرة وجاءته العصمة فقال: والله إن امرءاً باع جنة عرضها السموات والأرض بفتربين رجليك لقليل البصر بالمساحة.
فأين مكوكبها؟:
قال أعرابي: خرجت في بعض ليالي الظلمة فإذا أنا بجارية كأنها علم فأردتها على نفسها فقالت: ويلك! أمالك زاجر من عقل إذا لم يكن لك ناد من دين! فقلت: إيها! والله ما يرانا إلا الكواكب قالت: فأين مكوكبها؟.
الربيع بن خيثم وامرأة على باب المسجد:
روي أن جماعة من الشباب أرادوا أن يختبروا الربيع فأرصدوا له امرأة جميلة على باب المسجد وكان ذلك وهو شاب فلما خرج من المسجد أسفرت عن وجه كأنه دارة قمر متظاهرة بأنها ستسأله ولشد ما كانت دهشتها إذ رأته يبكي حين رأى وجهها فقالت له: ما يبكيك؟ فقال: أبكي لهذا الجمال، يسلك به سبيل الضلال فيرى في جهنم هذا الوجه وهو جمجمة متفحمة ولقد شوهدت تلك المرأة وهي من ملازمات الصلاة قلبها معلق بالمساجد.
تمام العفة لا يكون الإنسان تام العفة حتى يكون عفيف اليد واللسان والسمع والبصر فمن عدمها في اللسان: السخرية والتجسس والغيبة والهمز والنميمة والتنابذ بالألقاب، ومن عدمها في البصر: مد العين إلى المحارم وزينة الحياة الدنيا المولدة للشهوات الرديئة، ومن عدمها في السمع: الإصغاء إلى المسموعات القبيحة، وعماد عفة الجوارح كلها أن لا يطلقها صاحبها في شيء مما يختص بكل واحد منها إلا فيما يسوغه العقل والشرع دون الشهوة والهوى. (السلسلة الذهبية، ج1، ص35).
ثمرات العفة والاستعفاف 1- النجاة من عقوبات المعاصي في الدنيا والبرزخ، فللمعاصي عقوبات دنيوية كالوحشة في القلب وحرمان نور العلم، وحرمان الرزق، وذهاب الغيرة والحياء والذل وضيق الصدر وظلمة القبر وحرمان الطاعة ونسيان العبد لنفسه والتعرض للعنة الله عز وجل ولعنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
2- الفوز بثمرات التقوى العاجلة والآجلة، فلا شك في أن العفة من تقوى الله عز وجل وقد وعد الله عز وجل المتقين بثمرات طيبة..
فمن الثمرات العاجلة: المخرج من كل ضيق والرزق من حيث لا يحتسب والسهولة واليسر في كل أمر وتيسير تعلم العلم النافع وإطلاق نور البصيرة ومحبة الله عز وجل ومحبة ملائكته والقبول في الأرض وغير ذلك.
وأما الثمرات الآجلة فمن ذلك: تكفير السيئات وعز الفوقية فوق الخلق يوم القيامة وميراث الجنة والفوز بأعلى الدرجات والسعادة بالصحبة والمحبة مع أحبائهم في الله وهم يساقون إلى الجنة زمراً.
3- ومن ثمرات العفة طهارة الفرد ونقاء المجتمع فالعفيف يحيا حياة اجتماعية مستقرة يتمتع بالسمعة الطيبة والذكر الحسن والزواج السعيد.
4- ومن ثمرات العفة النجاة من الإصابة بالأمراض الخبيثة التي تلاحق أصحاب الشهوات والنزوات كالإيدز والزهري والسيلان.
5- ومن ثمرات العفة التدرب على مخالفة الهوى والله عز وجل لم يجعل للجنة طريقاً إلا في مخالفة الهوى فقال تعالى: (وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى. فإن الجنة هي المأوى) [النازعات: 40-41]. وقد حفت الجنة بالمكاره وحفت النار بالشهوات.
6- ومن ثمرات العفة أنها برهان على الصبر بل هي من الصبر فالصبر ثلاثة أنواع: صبر على الطاعات حتى يؤديها وصبر على المعاصي حتى لا يقع فيها وصبر على الأقدار حتى لا يتسخطها. وقد قال الله تعالى: (إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب) [الزمر: 10]. وقال تعالى: (والله يحب الصابرين) [آل عمران: 12].
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ومن يتصبر يصبره الله وما أعطى أحد عطاءً خيراً وأوسع من الصبر).
7- ومن ثمرات العفة أن يصون العبد عرضه فمن حافظ على أعراض الناس حفظ الله عرضه ومن عبث بأعراض الناس عبث الناس بعرضه والجزاء من جنس العمل. وقد قيل: من كان يحرص على عرضه فليحرص على أعراض الناس. [مواقف إيمانية / أحمد فريد، ص86-91].
والله من وراء القصد وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل للتواصل مع الكاتب 
0119133367
Ahmedarafa11@yahoo.com

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خيرا ,,اللهم ارزقنا العفة,

----------


## مرابط

:Smile: جـــزاكـــم اللـــــه خـيــرا

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

هناك كتاب جميل حول العفة وتحقيقها وهو معالم في طريق العفة لا اذكر مؤلف الكتاب والكتاب اظن قدم له الشيخ عمر الاشقر حفظه الله

----------


## مفرط بالذنوب

بارك الله فيكم

----------

